# Walnut end table



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

You know those projects that sit around the shop forever because you don't have enough free time?
Well after 6 weeks, I finally finished my little end table that's going next to my recliner. 🙂 I turned the legs from some sawmill "scrap" a friend brought me a couple of years ago. The joinery is all dowels because my other friend took his Domino back to his shop. ;


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s absolutely beautiful Joe , great job


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That looks great Joe


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Love the table and the walnut. My daughter has two of my mother's walnut tables, about 55 years old. Anyone remember the Danish Modern style of the 50s?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really nice. Solid looking piece. Nice job on turning the legs too.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done. Look forward to the next posts.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Joe.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow looks great


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Seems I have a few of those "projects" sitting around but nothing that nice. Great job Joe.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice. N


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice little end table Joe. I can see the remote control sitting on top waiting for you to sit down.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice, sturdy-looking table, Joe.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Joe,

I am a walnut guy. Love the table. Is this your plan or did it come from a magazine?

Frank


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Super!! Nice job turning. Love the finish.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Walnut Fave.*

Walnut is my personal favorite to work with! Seems all my tools love it too. Great job! Beautiful piece of furniture! That's my style too! Please share what you used to finish this?? Love it all!!


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Stoneface said:


> Joe,
> 
> I am a walnut guy. Love the table. Is this your plan or did it come from a magazine?
> 
> Frank


Thanks Frank, no plans, my wife gave me the measurements. 👍


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

bcfunburst said:


> Walnut is my personal favorite to work with! Seems all my tools love it too. Great job! Beautiful piece of furniture! That's my style too! Please share what you used to finish this?? Love it all!!


Thanks, it's just sanded to 220, mineral oil, then Minwax wipe on poly.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Joe, Glad you waited to get time to do a nice job on it. Love the walnut too.
Herb


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice job Joe. Really like the walnut.

Frank


----------

